
CryEngine bugs - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0417/
======
svantana
I have never heard of PVS Studio before, but some of the issues it caught were
quite impressive. That said, their website doesn't exactly instill confidence
in them as a vendor of software. Among other things, the buy link leads to an
email form that's named "Feedback".

~~~
AndreyKarpov
Customers:
[http://www.viva64.com/en/customers/](http://www.viva64.com/en/customers/)

John Carmack:
[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/22680046289094656...](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/226800462890946561)
and
[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/25894050786931097...](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/258940507869310976)

------
mdaniel
That inspector is amazing, and twice as much when one considers the horror of
parsing C++ (let alone _gaming_ C++).

I would be very interested to know how many of these items the inspector in
JetBrains CLion would have flagged. I have only lightly used CLion, and didn't
even know CryEngine was on GitHub, but CLion does use CMake for its native
build system so there's a better than average chance one could just open the
project right away.

